# crysis warhead crashing to desktop problem



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am playing crysis warhead and completed the missions till frozen paradise and now whenever it loads below the thunder level,after loading 82% the game crashes to desktop.i applied all the patches but still there is no solution for the problem.i searched in google and found that it is a bug and i was able to load the game with a trick by opening the task manager when it struck at 82% and then again reopening the game immediately.it worked and i was able to load that level but after continuing for some time the game crashes at particular location.guys please help me to solve the problem(i am using windows 7 64bit).thank you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Uninstall the game. Reinstall it. Try your luck.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2011)

no i tried it.but still the problem is there.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Crashes to desktop with an error report?  Or a blank crash? do you see any pop up messages from system tray?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2011)

it just says crysis warhead stopped responding and then search for solution and close the program.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

There are awful number of reasons for Crash to desktop. Can you post what Windows Even viewer says about crash?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> I am playing crysis warhead and completed the missions till frozen paradise and now whenever it loads below the thunder level,after loading 82% the game crashes to desktop.i applied all the patches but still there is no solution for the problem.i searched in google and found that it is a bug and i was able to load the game with a trick by opening the task manager when it struck at 82% and then again reopening the game immediately.it worked and i was able to load that level but after continuing for some time the game crashes at particular location.guys please help me to solve the problem(i am using windows 7 64bit).thank you.




Are you trying to play warhead on the rig mentioned in your siggy?
If so, then i doubt how you managed to run crysis warhead on an intel gma.
ITS NOT POSSIBLE AT ALL.

That maybe the reason of the game crashing to desktop. Your rig is highly underpowered to run crysis warhead.

Upgrade to play.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2011)

where can i find the logs of error reported by the windows?
btw do you know where to find the saved games for this game so that i can try the save game after that specific location of crash.

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> Are you trying to play warhead on the rig mentioned in your siggy?
> If so, then i doubt how you managed to run crysis warhead on an intel gma.
> ITS NOT POSSIBLE AT ALL.
> 
> ...



i completed till frozen paradise with minimum settings at 1360X768 resolution and i am getting around 15fps.so,i don't think this could be the problem.if it was then why it loaded that level when i opened and closed task manager when it struck.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ The integrated gpu is having problems rendering crysis warhead and there is insufficient framebuffer too. That's why its crashing.

Can you post a screenshot here?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2011)

here is the screen shot of the event log-


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> where can i find the logs of error reported by the windows?
> btw do you know where to find the saved games for this game so that i can try the save game after that specific location of crash.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------
> ...



Unlocker is sized at 85MB.

Here, i found this blog.. which has a working link and a password for the RAR. It will unlock all the missions. try loading the next one. Or the check point which is after that location.

The Backyard Spot: Crysis: Warhead UNLOCKER

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




sukesh1090 said:


> here is the screen shot of the event log-



Now, we clearly know that the problem is with your GPU. Try updating the drivers and DX


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you very much brother.i will try it.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all, sorry a lil off topic, but I was playing Crysis since afternoon yesterday. I reached the reckoning level today morning and i just cant get past it. The alien exoskeleton on the ship's deck level. The problem is that i keep melting through the deck(or so it seems). Even when it pulls me and throws me sumwhere, instead of falling on the deck, i keep going to the lower deck(cargo hold mostly) or sumtimes under the boat to the ocean!!!  Any way i can resolve this? Anyone faced this before?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2011)

Weird. Did you update the game?


----------



## Soumik (Mar 6, 2011)

nope.. I am not sure abt the version also. I just got the DVD from my friend and started using it. I'll try updating it. Thanks.


----------

